# Tapes/books for IBS anxiety?



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi all , Has anyone found any helpful tapes/cds/videos for relaxation and stress reduction? Does Mike have anything for this? I can not remember.Also, are there any self-help books that anyone has found that are good for dealing with a chronic illness like IBS?I need some inspiration here!Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Party, Yes, Mike has hypnotherapeutic recordings for both stress, relaxation, and other self-help titles.You can find these titles on the Healty Audio site below my name. Also, on the IBS site, there is another recording for companions of those with IBS, and it explains what it is like to have it, the tests we went thru, etc. very excellent recording.Dr. Bolen has a self-help book that is also listed on this forum. also check out: www.theacpa.org which is the American Chronic Pain Association, as well as the other links listed on the blue band above this page.Hope this helps some... Take care!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

partypooper, DR Bolens book is excellent. http://world.std.com/~halberst/contrib/sad.html Mike, does have other titles as Marilyn mentioned.I have a question though are you still listening to the audioprogram 100?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Also these are good reads for you just fyi.free online LIFE 101 and other titles. not IBS books but really good life books. http://www.mcwilliams.com/books/books/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

